# fly fishing



## rgriffi

does anyone fly fish for bluegills? what flies do you use? I am semi new to fly fishing and have caught alot of blue gills on ants and Beatles here in Michigan i just wanted to know if anyone had any tips or tricks.


----------



## rick_hfh

Fly fishing for gills is one of my favorite techniques. They are not really that sellective. But can be at times. I invested a lot of $$$ in flyfishing a few years back and got really serious. Bought a lot of high end equip geared toward panfish. Bought a ton of videos on how to tie and gave up spinning tackle for them.

There are plenty of simple patterns that you can tie yourself. Foam spiders, poppers and grasshoppers. Cabelas has a good selection of flies. I tend to favor hook sizes 10-12 in most cases.

do you already have a rod and ability to cast?


----------



## bluesman

Small Spun Carabou hair bodied flies are a good bet. You know; like mini Bomber type lures. Rat faced McDougal, hair bodied Adams... etc. Alot of trout flies work. Wickhams Fancy is one. Letort Crickets are good.


----------



## njsimonson

I love foam beetles on the surface for gills. They take a pounding and never lose their form. At this time of year, late summer, another fun one to try is Al's foam hopper. It's like a fly version of Rebel's Crickhopper (minus the crankbait option, of course).

Below the surface I like pheasant tail anythings...Nymphs, Shwapfs with orange nymph dubbing, peacock herl, or royal bodies, and EZNymphs. Cheap, especially if you pheasant hunt, and quick to tie. I tied up 44 of my faves when I realized I left my gear at the lake cabin last week, and that took me about 2 hours.


----------

